# Google pulls the plug on "google checkout" livefood transactions..



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Just recieved an e-mail from google stating that unless I add a "google checkout Unavailable" banner to each of our livefood descriptions i will have my google checkout account closed. As we are in breach of their Animal policies..

_"Prohibited items......_
_Animals and regulated species_
_Animals, animal parts, blood, or fluids and noxious weeds, prohibited seeds, or plants or other organisms (including product derivatives) in danger of extinction or whose trade is otherwise regulated by law"_ 
Google checkout is their version of Paypal, I hope Paypal dont adopt this stance.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

That is strange. Invertebrates don't count as animals for ebay policy for example. Invertebrates don't count as animals for Royal Mail's no animal policy or any other parcel courier.

I didn't think paypal put any restrictions on what you were paying for to be honest, they never ask for the content to be specified, just where you want the money to go and how much of it.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

way back when I started selling livefoods on ebay, their policy did include livefoods, I fought long and hard to get them allowed on ebay. Imagine listing a hundred products on ebay before the days of "turbo listers" just to have them pulled every night, many phone calls to ebay later and they said yes. But with google checkout I really cant be bothered to argue with them, who are they to say what people can spend their money on.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Having looked into this Pink, do you not think that it now starts?

It will not be seen as 'pc' to do this or 'pc' to do that.

So for the sake of not being politically correct, business will find things, topics and issues very difficult to get out and about and especially when the freedom of the word is taken away, then keepers and their animals will all eventually suffer.

Looks like it is not pc for google to carry on............... l wonder how long before the others realise it is not pc to be associated with the exotics industry?

R


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Exactly, it seems pretty minor - google wont let you spend your money on animals (insects) - big deal, But if others i.e Paypal take that approach where does it end? Mastercard - Visa! who knows.

I am not fighting google on this, I have informed them I am not prepared to support their "checkout" enterprise and have immediatly stopped accepting google checkout payments for all goods on our website. And will not buy goods using google checkout either.

Pay attention people who say that the hobby wont be banned, It happens by stealth, little bits here and there!


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

pink said:


> Exactly, it seems pretty minor - google wont let you spend your money on animals (insects) - big deal, But if others i.e Paypal take that approach where does it end? Mastercard - Visa! who knows.
> 
> I am not fighting google on this, I have informed them I am not prepared to support their "checkout" enterprise and have immediatly stopped accepting google checkout payments for all goods on our website. And will not buy goods using google checkout either.
> 
> Pay attention people who say that the hobby wont be banned, It happens by stealth, little bits here and there!


 
Oh and you are spot on Pink.

As l have said before, it is all about chipping away at various smaller elements to the industry, that is how they will do it.

Small segments at a time, political awareness is growing with the ceo's now of the bigger corporations - as many can see with the likes of this:

There was a time that keepers could advertise dogs, cats, fish, guinea pigs etc in the supermarkets on their sales boards, of course this is no longer permitted, why? Not pc.

Many of the big corporations actively finance and fund the anti groups on conservation now - such as Marks and Spencers, you know this Pink yourself, we discussed it in threads a few months ago.

But the big campaign that is starting to show here is this:

Lobbying towards ceasing the sales of 'animals and regulated species....' over the internet.

So as said - it starts, as it has been going on for some time, but now people are starting to notice, for it is affecting sales, and now is not the time to start shying away and pretending its not happening, now is the time to start getting the voice heard.

R


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

I have a plan...
Sharp shooter + gordon brown = problem solved


lol


Phil 

Btw its just a silly comment, dunno if he is problem or not


----------

